# silverline chevy cruze wide body ????



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Full car specs would be nice I know the engine is a 1.6l turbo what kinda hp are they looking at? top speed? And where can I fine this motor and tranny in the U.S. where you can't have anything cool I don't care if it doesn't pass smog or any of that


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Those cars look like the European 2.0L racing cars and won't be available to the general public. The 1.6T engine is only available from China or Australia, but may take a bit of work to put in a US Cruze if you could afford to import one. The 1.6T in Australia at least comes with bigger brakes and sports suspension as well.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have friends in Melbourne Australia His family runs a inport export maybe maybe lol **** I want a holden bunmper and finders I'd love a diesel in my cruze and the x force exhaust is nice


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are custom made WTCC spec body panels, in other words you have about the same luck winning the lotto as getting a race spec body kit like this one.

However, I believe there is a kit out there that is BASED on this kit, but it looks like crap IMHO.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Those are custom made WTCC spec body panels, in other words you have about the same luck winning the lotto as getting a race spec body kit like this one.
> 
> However, I believe there is a kit out there that is BASED on this kit, but it looks like crap IMHO.


There is a chappy version on Ebay I wish j could find my ADAC cruze thread with all there performance parts list I had on here any help mods so we can show this guy what he can get.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

WTCC Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is my desktop, I loved these kits! Not going to see them anywhere. As for the Holden bumpers hold off. Find out if they have difrent support beams or same 5 MPH standards.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze WTCC Images. Photo: Chevy-Cruze-WTCC_Racing-02.jpg


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

meet the Chevrolet Cruze*Philippine Touring Car by BRE (Blanco Race Engineering)

source : custompinoyrides.com










*Specifications:*

1.8L Ecotec Engine
Blanco Race Engineering DT (Dyno-Tuned) to 125 WHP (Philippine Touring Car GT125 Rules)
BRE DT Twin Exhaust Mufflers
BRE DT Stainless Steel Intake System
BRE DT Stainless Steel Exhaust Pipings
BRE DT Stainless Steel Exhaust Headers System
Custom Designed Roll Cage
Fully Stripped-Down Race Interior
Recaro Bucket Seats
Momo Racing Pedals
Momo Steering Wheel
Momo Racing Harness
WTCC Rear Spoiler
WTCC Wide-Body Kit
WTCC Front and Rear Bumper with built-in Spoiler




Build Pix :  B.R.E. RACING – The Chevy Cruze Project (The Buildup)


**********************
some more pix.... 

image source : kotse.com



















image source : kotse.com


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I FOUND IT!!!!! Just gotta convert Philippines currency to American $$. Not bad, I'm Defently gonna save up for this kit. It's on ATOY Customs .com. Chevrolet Cruze Bumper Kit


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Did the math....ur looking at about $1,000-1,200.00 American.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Did the math, ur looking at around 1,000-1,200.00 USD$$ for the kit


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Chevrolet Cruze Wide Bumper Kit

i like this one here this is what i want to do


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

wings west not exact ...11CHCRU4DRS-099 - - 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze Rs Full Kit


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Did the math, ur looking at around 1,000-1,200.00 USD$$ for the kit


That's not to bad I want how much for the one I posted last


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The link doesn't seem to be a wide body but it does like nice. If someone does go widebody, make sure you get wider wheels to match. 
And I better see some track time. :tongue:


----------



## littlepine13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sent an email to them today to get a price. Did you ever receive one? Was curious as to how much since the conversion rate is 1 U.S. dollar to about 44 of there Philippine Peso.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but...

Chevrolet Cruze gets a super fat body kit in China | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

goinovr said:


> I know this is an old thread but...
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze gets a super fat body kit in China | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


How Ghetto is that? My lord! I dont understand people. You going to install an aggressive body kit on a 125 hp car that has tiny brakes and a/c delco shocks. This reminds me of the import boys.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What about bushwacker flares LOL!!


----------

